# mr crappie line



## abevelheimer (Jan 23, 2017)

I know its cheap but I use the mr crappie fishing like the 6lb test if I'm pan fishing I use a 10-18inch leader of 4lb fluorocarbon line ive yet to find anything that I cant pull in with it its a great deal for the money the 1st picture is me with a 16inch crappie from a small pond and the 2nd is a 24inch bass from the very same pond so the proof is there that it does the job I just use the yellow color they do make clear, camo ect but I cant complain


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2017)

Great pics thanks for sharing! Thanks for your review on the fishing line too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 23, 2017)

I use it when I don't have the Visious line which has less memory.


----------



## abevelheimer (Jan 23, 2017)

I was skeptical of it being as it was so cheap figured i'd break easily I did a test on it with different weights and it didn't snap it has a lot of stretch ect, i'd say for normal pan fishing its a go to line for me from now on I contacted the company I got a message straight away from them their customer service is very good if I'm blue gill fishing or using it for fish that have a good eye sight I run a leader as I stated in my 1st post, but for crappi that have poor eye sigiht I have no issues with just using it the way it is plus the yellow line is easy to help tie knots and see strikes stands out very nice


----------



## skipper123 (May 10, 2017)

We have had good luck with the yellow Mr Crappie line as well. When crappie good or fair I see no difference. We did notice when the fishing was tough that the Berkley Trilene XL green produced more fish. I guess they cant see it.


----------

